# Rhubarb Strawberry



## Angie (Jun 4, 2011)

The rhubarb is just starting to be ready so started thinking about rhubarb pee. Rhubarb and strawberries go very well together so I might experiment - before I start .....

5-6 lbs rhubarb - cook down using some water. Cool and then add the 2 bottles of lemon juice (add some pectic enzyme?). Let sit for 24 hours and then rack the juice off of it. Add warm water to 5 gallons, add the sugar, tannin, nutrients, energizer and let sit another 24 hours. Add yeast and follow the rest of the basic recipe. When fermented to dry use 4 cans of strawberry breeze concentrate. Add additional sugar syrup if needed.

Suggestions?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jun 5, 2011)

I seem to have better flavor extraction from rhubarb when I freeze it first. I don't cook it down at all, just put it in the primary with the sugar and water and let the yeast go at it.


----------



## Angie (Jun 5, 2011)

do you think 5-6 lbs would give it enough flavour? I would like the strawberry to really come out at the end and then have a bit of tanginess from the rhubarb.


----------

